# V-cube 4 (Made In China)



## 04mucklowd (Nov 15, 2009)

I dont know what to say...

It does the core lock up


----------



## Muesli (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks kind of mediocre. Why did they not fix the misalignment?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 15, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Looks kind of mediocre. Why did they not fix the misalignment?



Its not made by V-cube
And I think that there is some sort of clicking going on


----------



## LNZ (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw the video and it is not good. Given there are many 4x4 cube makers out there, this one is not good. So I won't buy it.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2009)

It seems to have the clicks and core misalignment, same as the official V-6. I would have thought this problem would be obvious to the KO manufacturers. This 4x4 type doesn't look like it has the potential to even equal the best 4x4s on the market. (I hope that if Verdes produces a real V-4 it will be significantly better than this.)


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 16, 2009)

I bet you can do the Pi mod to it and make it better than a QJ.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh, I was mad enough when he uploaded the video, but can we stop posting this stuff on this forum? I know, it's interesting to hear about it, but promoting it will also generate the wrong kind of interest.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Ugh, I was mad enough when he uploaded the video, but can we stop posting this stuff on this forum? I know, it's interesting to hear about it, but promoting it will also generate the wrong kind of interest.



So people shouldn't have a right to choose?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Ugh, I was mad enough when he uploaded the video, but can we stop posting this stuff on this forum? I know, it's interesting to hear about it, but promoting it will also generate the wrong kind of interest.


No. I do not want speedsolving to become like twistypuzzles is when it comes to knockoffs... Over there, any links to knockoffs, and almost any information about them, is quickly deleted. That's simply not an environment that would be at all helpful for a speedsolving community - we are interested in knowing about the BEST cubes, whether it is an official puzzle or a knockoff, and restricting the flow of information cannot possibly help us towards that goal.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I'll keep it to my mefferts


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I was mad enough when he uploaded the video, but can we stop posting this stuff on this forum? I know, it's interesting to hear about it, but promoting it will also generate the wrong kind of interest.
> ...



As long as there is breath in my body speedsolving will not become like twistypuzzles.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 16, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Ugh, I was mad enough when he uploaded the video, but can we stop posting this stuff on this forum? I know, it's interesting to hear about it, but promoting it will also generate the wrong kind of interest.


If they can bring out the puzzles faster and cheaper than Verdes can, and for comparable price/quality, why not buy them? Preventing third parties from creating these puzzles is just anti-competitive, not to mention stopping the community from being able to access something awesome like the 9x9x9 or 11x11x11.

Also how is this any different to say, C4U 3x3x3 cubes? They're basically knockoffs of the Rubik's Cube. Just because the patent has expired (I think...) on the Rubik's Cube, does that mean it is moral to make copies? And vice versa, was it immoral to make copies before the patent expired just because someone (the government patent system) said so?

EDIT: Does anyone know what the dimensions of the V4 would be?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 16, 2009)

hey i've one of those. Is the name Yong Jun?


----------



## mazei (Nov 16, 2009)

xXzaKerXx said:


> hey i've one of those. Is the name Yong Jun?



This is the new version of Yong Jun 4x4s that are not available in Malaysia yet. So whatever you have is most probably the cheap EastSheen copy one which is just bad.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's not duel about knockoffs being right/wrong again. I've read hundreds of pages of that on this forum, just discuss the damn cube. 

I think it doesn't look that amazing, but then again, that guy was slow.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont mind this
i love it


----------

